# TEENAGERS! I am pissed! Can I say that???



## Angel baby

sorry!


----------



## Burchy314

I don't really know what to say? Teenagers are teenagers. Think back to when you got pregnant, I'm sure your parents went without so you could have, and did everything for you. Things happen. I am sorry all of this is happening though. All you really can do is talk to your daughter and ask her why she is doing all of this, teach her about sex, protection, stds, etc. 

But I don't know why you posted this here? We are teenage parents with babies not parents with teenagers.


----------



## 112110

:saywhat: if only I knew what this was about I could reply.


----------



## x__amour

:huh:
... I think she tried to post this in 'Kids and Teenagers'...?


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Yeah i read it girls before she took it off it wasnt like about you guys it was about her kids.... i guess she caught her daughter without a shirt on... with another boy in her room..

sorry i was lurking in here.


----------



## Burchy314

Yeah her son was getting into a bad crowd and her daughter lost her virginity and was foun shirtless with a boy in her room. She meant to post it in kids and teenagers not here.


----------



## Angel baby

Listen girls, yes I posted in the wrong section as I was quite angry not thinking very clearly. And yes, your kids will grow up and it's not a easy road. As for talking to my daughter, I did that already. Right now she is in big trouble. All of you may not realize it now but I am you 17 years later! No offense, but this is what you have to look forward to. It's not a easy road. If I could delete this thread I would. But thanks anyways for your input and advice but it's hard to take advice from someone that has already been there and done that. Keep in mind, just because you or I screwed up doesn't mean we teach our children to go down the same path.


----------



## x__amour

I feel your pain in ways. I have a 16yo sister who does things like this and my parents have completely given up. When I lived with them it was "my" responsibility to "deal with her" and some days it made me just break down. Sorry you're going through this and I hope you can work through this with her. :hugs:


----------



## rjb

I wasn't bothered by this thread until you said 'I'm you in 17 years' and 'this is what you have to look forward to' 

I may be the only one but I found that offensive.


----------



## Leah_xx

Rebecca!!
How are you?


----------



## 112110

I missed the entire OP so I was completely lost sorry I fail :lol:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I never screwed up?


----------



## x__amour

... Didn't read the second post. (Keep failing at that.) I stand by what I said about you being frustrated but I don't feel that I screwed up.


----------



## Desi's_lost

rjb said:


> I wasn't bothered by this thread until you said 'I'm you in 17 years' and 'this is what you have to look forward to'
> 
> I may be the only one but I found that offensive.

I found it offensive as well.


----------



## Angel baby

Desi's_lost said:


> rjb said:
> 
> 
> I wasn't bothered by this thread until you said 'I'm you in 17 years' and 'this is what you have to look forward to'
> 
> I may be the only one but I found that offensive.
> 
> I found it offensive as well.Click to expand...

I don't care


----------



## Burchy314

rjb said:


> I wasn't bothered by this thread until you said 'I'm you in 17 years' and 'this is what you have to look forward to'
> 
> I may be the only one but I found that offensive.

I'm not offended. It's true, we will have teenagers in 17 years and we will have to go through this or things like this. All mothers do...


----------



## x__amour

... Whoa.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Angel baby said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rjb said:
> 
> 
> I wasn't bothered by this thread until you said 'I'm you in 17 years' and 'this is what you have to look forward to'
> 
> I may be the only one but I found that offensive.
> 
> I found it offensive as well.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't careClick to expand...

:dohh: :coffee:


----------



## tasha41

I'm not really offended by it... I am going to be 22 this year and I've come to terms with the fact not everyone will appreciate or support my life decisions, that people can't always agree, and that negative opinions and things you don't want to hear have their place in the world. The "I don't care" attitude is one you are welcome to, but as you are 17 years wiser and should know how teenagers are as you have been one and are now parenting one, it's probably something you know was better left unsaid... ;)


----------



## Jemma0717

You know, how rude. 

I am a VERY talented, educated, young mother. I have done the BEST i can for my son and I was pregnant at 16. I wouldn't want it any different. My goodness.


----------



## Desi's_lost

I was angry about the bit at the end about screwing up. Thank you very much my daughter is the best thing that could have happened to me. 
Maybe 17 years older, but not the slightest bit more mature!


----------



## Leah_xx

Im sorry but no one ever said having a child was ever easy.
Wether your 15,16,17 or 26!!
Like Desi Said im mad about the part where your talking about screwing up and not wanting your child to go down the same path we have gone down!!
My daughter was the best damn thing that has happened to me in this entire world!!
I would never say oh i screwed up by having her!!


----------



## Jemma0717

Hey ladies-- lets end this before we get in trouble. It was rude but nothing we can do about it now. 

To each their own right?! We are GREAT mothers!


----------



## AriannasMama

Wow, just because your mad at your daughter doesn't mean you need to take it out on other people? & sorry to say but 90% of the time when a child is acting out like this maybe it has to do with whether they were taught right from wrong? Or they are acting out for attention, not all kids just do things like that for the hell of it.


----------



## unconditional

Jemma0717 said:


> You know, how rude.
> 
> I am a VERY talented, educated, young mother. I have done the BEST i can for my son and I was pregnant at 16. I wouldn't want it any different. My goodness.

couldnt have said it better myself!


----------



## taylorxx

Teenagers will be teenagers... no matter how good or bad their parents were. I know teens who were raised in good families with lovely parents, and are absolutely crazy! I also know some who had rough childhoods but are well behaved teens. Yes parenting plays a small role, but in the end it doesn't make a difference whether or not they were raised by a teen mom or not, good parent or not. xx


----------



## Strawberrymum

I don't think ppl should assume because a teen had a baby that she screwed up.

My daughter is just as much loved and cared for as anyone who did it the 'right' way


----------



## Burchy314

Strawberrymum said:


> I don't think ppl should assume because a teen had a baby that she screwed up.
> 
> My daughter is just as much loved and cared for as anyone who did it the 'right' way

I agree:thumbup:


----------



## henrysmumkaz

lol, sorry, i'm neither a teenage mum or a mum of teenagers but seriously wtf. i didnt get to read the original post but if my mother was ever that angry and resentful of me, i'd go out of my way to piss her off.

just because you feel you've screwed up, it does not mean you can take it out on these teen mums who clearly have not screwed up or they wouldn't be the doting individuals they so obviously are!

calm down, lady!


----------



## taylorxx

Strawberrymum said:


> I don't think ppl should assume because a teen had a baby that she screwed up.
> 
> My daughter is just as much loved and cared for as anyone who did it the 'right' way

Agreed!! I'm not a teen mom but there are tons of teen mothers who love and care for their child like any other mother that did it the 'right' way. xx


----------



## Jo

Closed as the OP has been removed


----------

